

Play any song in the world by just saying its name - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/102036944746/say-play

======
greenyoda
This is the third time you've posted the same article with a modified URL.
Please stop.

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_week/prefix/0/berzniz.co...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_week/prefix/0/berzniz.com)

